# We Have Recovery!



## vbhokiefan (Aug 26, 2011)

From droid-life.com:

ClockworkMod Recovery has just been booted up onto the DROID3, and we are now awaiting instructions for flashing. ClockworkMod will help users create full nandroid backups of their devices, flash custom ROMs, and a gang of other excellent features.

Stay tuned, we will have full instructions on how to boot it up as soon as they are posted.
Update: We are hearing that it will be an app similar to the bootstrap apps we have seen in the past.

EDIT** Credit to @Hashcode for this **


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/content.php?283-DROID3-ClockworkMod-Recovery-Hands-On! Mind = Blown. Boot from off.


----------



## oostah (Jul 29, 2011)

here's the link to recovery. dont forget the one's that pulled there hair out and sweated it out. thank you all.

http://hash-of-codes.blogspot.com/


----------

